# wade lures



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

what does the inside of your wading box look like? mine has morning glory 4 in chickenboy, trout killer, and hackberry hustler for muddy water. for anything from stained to green(Port A rockport) I have glo chickenboys and pumkinseed white charchruse kfm, with east beast troutkillers. for clear water (sight fishing) i have spicy cajun chickenboy and liquid shrimp KFM. How does this compair to your wading boxes any sugestions? send pics if you can of your boxes 

p.s: all exept for the liquid shrimp are rigged on rockport rattlers:rotfl:


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

4 different tops, hackberry hustlers dark to light in colors, sand eel jrs. dark to light, TTF large paddle tails, 2 52 mm mirrodine, silver spoon, 2 maniac mullet, a couple chickenboy shrimp, and extra jig heads


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Depends on conditions/time of year but always have chickenboys, thumpin mullet, maniac mullet, spook jr, corky fatboy

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

